# Critter Trails Photos



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's the diff critters.
I finally found some to compete with Leo


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

Same coyote(?)


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

Never gotten one of these before


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

or these


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

I have photos of wildcats in three spots(daytime too!!)


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

Last one for thread. Check out his posture.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

Keep us informed now. I love those critter cams.


----------



## leo (Nov 15, 2004)

*Compete away, Todd*

Those are fine pics, keep them comming  


leo


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 15, 2004)

great catches Todd....man I remember my first armadillo pic...we did not even know we had them in the county at the time

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Todd.....*

Man brother!!!!!!!!!!

It's like "MUTUAL OF OMAHA'S - WILD KINGDOM"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Nov 15, 2004)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Man brother!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's like "MUTUAL OF OMAHA'S - WILD KINGDOM"!!!!!!!!!!!




  

Watch out Jim!


----------

